# Is there an algaecide I can spray on my A-coil?



## alkemyst (Oct 31, 2007)

I had a clogged drain pipe (coil to pan, not pan to outside) due to a bit of algae.  It looks pretty clean now, but I'd like to clean the drain tract on the coil to knock down the trace amounts of it so it doesn't grow.

Home depot said they only have the pills for the pan and nothing I could spray on it...the guy that was helping me seemed a bit clueless though.

I don't want to use bleach as I heard horror stories of it ruining the coil when people didn't get all of it rinsed.

I am going to try and vacuum the small amounts of debris off the return side of the coil as well, but I am not sure if I can access it without major disassembly of the duct work.


Thanks
Å


----------



## Daryl (Oct 31, 2007)

Try contacting a heating and cooling supply house or DIY center such as Sears DIY heating and cooling (not a big box store such as HD or Lowes). They might have a product just for that purpose. 

Daryl


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Alkemyst:
United Refrigeration has a store in Ft. Lauderdale and Miami if you are near one of them. They sell a spray can that can blast the dirt and algae off the coil. Be sure you have something behind the coil to catch the dirt and it may take 3 or 4 cans to do the complete job. Each can is good for about the size of notebook paper.
Also get the tablets from them, they work just fine.
Glenn


----------

